# Are Ralph Lauren polos available without the pony on the chest?



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

My wife and I were in a Stein Mart over the weekend, and I happened across a few RL polo mesh shirts with - lo and behold - _no pony logo anywhere_ on them! Only two colors, light blue and black. I bought the light blue one, of course. I looked through the rest of their shirts, but those were the only ones I could find.

I'm of the opinion that this was due to a manufacturing error, as I suspect that a lot of the merchandise in Stein Mart is irregular. I've never seen any shirts like this before.

Has anyone else?

I really like the way RL's polo shirts are constructed, and they wear far better than anything else I've found. I'm just _really_ tired of that pony.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

KentW said:


> My wife and I were in a Stein Mart over the weekend, and I happened across a few RL polo mesh shirts with - lo and behold - _no pony logo anywhere_ on them! Only two colors, light blue and black. I bought the light blue one, of course. I looked through the rest of their shirts, but those were the only ones I could find.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that this was due to a manufacturing error, as I suspect that a lot of the merchandise in Stein Mart is irregular. I've never seen any shirts like this before.
> 
> ...


RL Purple Label?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Allen said:


> RL Purple Label?


Interesting point...they charge us more for the shirts, when they leave the logo off. That's not TRAD, it's just plain bad!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Allen said:


> RL Purple Label?


I'm not paying $165 for a polo shirt. Besides, if the web site is any indication, you can have it in any color you like, as long as it's white.

The shirt I found in Stein Mart is one of the regular "blue label" shirts. I'm pretty sure it's just an irregularity. Unfortunately.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*Defeats the point from the Polo perspective.*

The silly Polo Logo is what silly consumers are paying for, and therefore advertising to the world what ignorant shoppers they are. Whenever I see the Polo logo, it's typically sported by someone within that slice of the demographic pie who thinks wearing such a logo confers status. Not so, it just means they overpaid for something of mediocre quality.

I recommend ALPHA SHIRT COMPANY at the following link:

https://www.4logoapparel.com/

and go to the OUTER BANKS link bottom from third on the left.

Alpha Shirt Company is a supplier. Their OUTER BANKS pique polo shirts are superior quality in terms of a thicker material and far better workmanship than what is offered by Ralph Lipshitz. It is a looser cut than the RL version, and at around $15 not priced at an excessive multiple. I don't recall the specifics of ordering from them as it has been a number of years since I've ordered, but they welcome small orders of mixed colors outside of the dozen that is more normal for embroidery and screening firms.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

SartoNYC said:


> The silly Polo Logo is what silly consumers are paying for, and therefore advertising to the world what ignorant shoppers they are.


Generally, I agree. That's not what I'm personally paying for, however, as I happen to like the fit of the RL polos more than anything else. I'd prefer them logo-less for the reasons you mentioned.

Lands' End mesh polos run a close second, and may replace RL in my lineup.



> OUTER BANKS pique polo shirts are superior quality in terms of a thicker material and far better workmanship than what is offered by Ralph Lipshitz. It is a looser cut than the RL version


Which is why I don't really like it. IIRC, Outer Banks is a division of JAB, engaged primarily in the production of custom-logoed polos.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

SartoNYC said:


> I recommend ALPHA SHIRT COMPANY at the following link:
> 
> https://www.4logoapparel.com/
> 
> ...


Any contact info? I see the catalogue, but no contact info at that link.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*Alpha Shirt Company*

Hi Fenway,

Here is Alpha Shirt Company's homepage:

Their contact phone is in "Site Map" and you can email them via "Contact Us".

Thanks.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

You're the best. Thanks so much.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

KentW said:


> Generally, I agree. That's not what I'm personally paying for, however, as I happen to like the fit of the RL polos more than anything else. I'd prefer them logo-less for the reasons you mentioned.
> 
> Lands' End mesh polos run a close second, and may replace RL in my lineup.
> 
> Which is why I don't really like it. IIRC, Outer Banks is a division of JAB, engaged primarily in the production of custom-logoed polos.


I have purchased some very nice logo-free polos over the years from Gap and Old Navy for peanuts. Still have most of them. Latest one was a year ago at a Gap sale: Black in a very fine and unique pique, about $20


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Ralph Lauren golf polos (with unbanded, longer sleeves and wider cut around the arms) used to be available unlogoed...I picked a bunch up at Costco two seasons ago. I know several friends of mine who played golf for Big Ten university teams had to always cover any logos with tape or other covering because of bans on logo'ed clothing in amateur competition. Therefore, I always thought RL marketed these unlogo'ed shirts for that purpose at least, although that is probably just speculation on my part. These were definitely not production errors, though - the RL tags clearly labeled the shirts as "No Logo" and the same pattern of shirts were sold both with and without logo.

The RL golf polos that Costco is carrying this season all have logos.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Polo BIIIIIG Logo Shirts*

OK >>>>> www.outerbanksdirect.com (A division of Hanes) When ya'll yanks is racin' down I95 hell-bent on Hilton Head or dinin' hat Le Touriste en Charlson, slow down thru Lumberton, NC while lookin' for roadside grits-n-boiled goobers brasseries (No, we don't do escargot). Ona east side atha Interstate near tha innasection wid US 74 is a/tha Outer Banks plant. Big ol sign ona side atha buildin'. Dunno if theys a factry outlet. Talk slowly when inquirin' atha natives.

As fer moi, We prefer the quality a PRL. Tryin' despurtlee a seek som status, doncha know? Inseecure. Kaint buy nough flashy stuff. Logo looney!!!

Anyun no a gud discount sorce fotha Polo polos witha HUGE multyecolored logo ona chess, 'n hopefully nother coverin' the back? Orat lease 10" hi POLO letters ona back. Wanna buy a bunch. Wanna outrage as many esthetically sensitive haute antiRalphelites as I can. Make em feel reeel superrieur t'ol JG. Hope it works as gud asthma what cashmere socks. Go reeel gud withem Eddie Green croc tassel lofers on barter atha tradin' post down d'foot otha holla.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

I get mine from Target.


----------



## Goldrush (Apr 12, 2005)

I've visited the Outer Banks factory store at Lumberton for those pique knit polos and been very pleased. I keep hoping to get back to one of my least favorite areas of the country to get more.


----------



## ice (Sep 2, 2005)

Eddie Bauer makes nice ones, I think about $35. But those Purple Label Ralph Laurens, made in Italy, trocas buttons and no logo, are available for $60 at Syms, from $165 regular price.


----------



## JeffC (May 28, 2006)

On the outerbanks classic polo shirts, how are they knit? It's hard to tell from the pictures and descriptions. I prefer the PRL mesh polo shirt to their knit shirt. I feel they are more durable and more comfortable.

I guess I could always go the create your own polo route with same color logo, but at $30 more vs. the outlet it's a hefty premium. Maybe during a 40% off sale...


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

KentW said:


> I'm just _really_ tired of that pony.


You make Ralph cry when you say things like that. He works so hard to bring more ponies into our lives:


----------



## txeconomist (Feb 17, 2006)

Re:"The silly Polo Logo is what silly consumers are paying for, and therefore advertising to the world what ignorant shoppers they are. Whenever I see the Polo logo, it’s typically sported by someone within that slice of the demographic pie who thinks wearing such a logo confers status. Not so, it just means they overpaid for something of mediocre quality."

You expressing your opinion as fact illustrates your ignorance about other people and their preferences. RL POLOs are readily available on sale, and in my opinion and obviously many others, offer far better patterns/ color combinations and fit than most any other mainstream designer or retail outlet. I’m willing to pay $20 more to get exactly what I want when I want it. That is my preference, as uneducated as it may seem to you.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Logos*

On this forum, dead sheep precipitate no condescendingly indignant rants.
Ditto crocogators
Ditto a gent sitting on a fence
Warthogs are fine
And of course the Press subtle tone-on-tone logo is worshiped
Ditto a phantasmagoria of chest logos

And crittered trousers are ne plus ultra.

But a dude with a stick monunted on Trigger! Whooooa, Hypertensionville.

AntiRalphelism proselytized by the AnteRalphelites, for whom any other logo (especially pre 1967) is okeydokey.

Is this rational?

Any Fraudians or Jungians, whatever, out there who can parse this?


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

jamgood said:


> But a dude with a stick monunted on Trigger! Whooooa, Hypertensionville.


Actually, I never had a problem with the old logo (and I hate even the idea of embroidered cords for men, BTW). The "Big Pony" pushed me over the edge, however.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I but mine at sporting goods stores and Old Navy. Aswell as Land's End LL Bean and Eddie Bauer. 
Some have logos most don't on the golf brand's polos it's sometimes on the sleeve.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Time heals all wounds, we can only hope........*



Goldrush said:


> I've visited the Outer Banks factory store at Lumberton for those pique knit polos and been very pleased. I keep hoping to get back to one of my least favorite areas of the country to get more.


Gee whiz Goldrush, we kinda took a likin' to ya'll. Bummer!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

jamgood said:


> But a dude with a stick monunted on Trigger! Whooooa, Hypertensionville.


No, that's not it.

Lacoste: Fabric is too lightweight, body too short, no tennis tails.
BB: Sleeves too long and full, body too voluminous, collar never lays right
LLB: Sleeves too long and full, cheesy-looking placket
Polo: Just right, and lots of colors to choose from
LE: A close second in terms of fit, but limited color selection

I'm actually not fond of logos on _any_ of my polos; I have nothing against the RL pony in particular.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I ran into a totally unknown brand of polo yesterday at Marshalls: Carstarphan, beautifully made of 100% Sea Island Cotton, no logo, tennis tails, nice placket with v-stitched placket cover, and a well done collar, all in a beautiful true coral (not orange, not peach, not pink) color and a big, fat $24.95. There was only one in the store, or I would have bought them all. This is far and away the best polo I have ever worn... there is a difference in cottons!


----------



## thirdman (Feb 26, 2006)

*YES: RL Polos without pony*

I've got two that I bought last year at the RLPL site. Both have my monogram where the pony usually is (I went with white on white and black on black). There is a pony on the shirt tail (old size) but it's the same thread as the monogram so it's the same color as the shirt body as well...

I haven't checked lately but that customization may still be available at their site, if you really want a RL Polo... Like jsut about every one else it seems I've been transitioning to LE for better quality/price ratio with the bonus of not providing a free advertisement for a large company...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Bingo!*



rip said:


> I ran into a totally unknown brand of polo yesterday at Marshalls: Carstarphan, beautifully made of 100% Sea Island Cotton, no logo, tennis tails, nice placket with v-stitched placket cover, and a well done collar, all in a beautiful true coral (not orange, not peach, not pink) color and a big, fat $24.95. There was only one in the store, or I would have bought them all. This is far and away the best polo I have ever worn... there is a difference in cottons!


Check this out rip >>>>>> www.seaislandcotton.com

Carstarphen is based in Gastonia, NC (20 miles W of Charlotte) and affiliated with Pharr Yarns. The website previously offered knit and woven Sea Island Cotton shirts and other SIC items. It was also much more informative. No longer. According to the "Media" link on the website, now stocked only in stores, and it does not lists stockists. A ballpark figure on the retail of their knit shirts would be $125 to $150. There used to be another Sea Island Cotton shirt distributor in the Charlotte area. A vendor to BB and more upscale stores throughout the US. Went out of business due to lack of demand for such expensive knit shirts. Since the shirts are showing up in Marshalls, Carstarphen may have bitten the dust. Their yarn was spun in Italy. Aside from a handful of very expensive Italian firms, John Smedley (England) is the only other Sea Island Cotton knit shirt specialist of which I'm aware. Their short sleeve Sea Island Knits (Paul Stuart, NYC,Chicago) retail for about $200+.

If you see this post, and would be so kind, please reply with the number in the small square at the upper right of the Marshalls price tag. This is a date code. Marshalls has a 24 month date code cycle, this currently being month 6. I'd appreciate knowing how long the shirt had been in inventory. There are 4 Marshalls up the road in my area, and that would give me some idea of whether a roughly 80 mile road trip would be worthwhile. I haven't visited a Marshalls in some time. Cognocenti may have grabbed any locally available Carstarphen. It happens.

While you're in Marshalls & TJ Maxx, you might look for Tricots St. Raphael (colored) T-Shirts, Ben Silver's vendor. Rare, but they turn up.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

jamgood said:


> Check this out rip >>>>>> www.seaislandcotton.com
> 
> Carstarphen is based in Gastonia, NC (20 miles W of Charlotte) and affiliated with Pharr Yarns. The website previously offered knit and woven Sea Island Cotton shirts and other SIC items. It was also much more informative. No longer. According to the "Media" link on the website, now stocked only in stores, and it does not lists stockists. A ballpark figure on the retail of their knit shirts would be $125 to $150. There used to be another Sea Island Cotton shirt distributor in the Charlotte area. A vendor to BB and more upscale stores throughout the US. Went out of business due to lack of demand for such expensive knit shirts. Since the shirts are showing up in Marshalls, Carstarphen may have bitten the dust. Their yarn was spun in Italy. Aside from a handful of very expensive Italian firms, John Smedley (England) is the only other Sea Island Cotton knit shirt specialist of which I'm aware. Their short sleeve Sea Island Knits (Paul Stuart, NYC,Chicago) retail for about $200+.
> 
> ...


It seems I got a good buy! The date code on this shirt is 05, which I guess would indicate last month. I don't exactly know what this will mean to you, but good luck in finding one.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

jamgood said:


> On this forum, dead sheep precipitate no condescendingly indignant rants.
> Ditto crocogators
> Ditto a gent sitting on a fence
> Warthogs are fine
> ...


Familiarity (or popularity) breeds contempt?


----------

